# Samsung UA27D5000NR TV or S27A550H Monitor



## amardamani (May 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking for a 26/27 inch display to hook up my comp & HD Set Top Box in my bedroom. Want something where i can enjoy my HD movies & HDTV & some casual browsing when i am home.

*Must Haves:*
26/27 inch Screen
1920 X 1080 min
Below 30k (pref below 20k)
Anti Glare Screen

*Preference:*
LED Screen (it will be set on a desk but still i ll prefer LED)
Stand with option to rotate screen horizontally at least if not vertically
An IPS Panel for richer color
Good connectivity options

*Can do without:*
Crazy refresh rates of 2ms as not into gaming much, Quake 3 is enough.
Little or no sound as have Logitech Z-5500

I am a digit reader since the mag in by the name of CHIP, yet have been very passive reader, this forum is quite alive now then when i was last here.. Keep up the good work..

Waiting valued inputs as very rarely i am in a doubt about tech stuff ..

Amar

just to add.. any info on 2d ready monitors in 27 inch size, more than 3d i would love to have those as i have very sensitive eyes & can detect flicker at 60Hz..

Amar


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 27, 2011)

Is it possible to connect HD set top box to monitor?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

samithkk87 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to connect HD set top box to monitor?


 Yes, if monitor has HDMI port and also box must have it too.


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes, if monitor has HDMI port and also box must have it too.



Thanks for clarifying my doubt Then I think the monitor will be better because it has got better viewing angle and price is also around Rs.20k. Go for it


----------



## amardamani (May 29, 2011)

you guys are india's no.1 tech mag & its taking two days for the mod to approve my reply? i am sorry to say that i ll be moving to other forums if this is the state of affairs here..

any thoughts on Dell UltraSharp 23”W Monitor U2311H, what should none do for watching movies? get a s7inch TN LED or 23inch E-IPS ?? kinda really confused & getting no answers whatsoever here..


----------



## avikchanda85 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung s27a550h led monitor*

hi all. i am looking for samsung s27a550h 27 inch led monitor. so where to buy in chandni chowk(kolkata).please guys help me.........and tell me the shop name.


----------

